

Help us crowd-name our start-up - digitalWestie
http://makingideasreal.eu/post/6457174850/help-crowd-name-our-start-up

======
phlux
Nookniche.com - available, The idea was to help people look in the nooks

Flightr.com - I own this. Dont know if it matches what you are looking for

expecreo.com - available, latin mashup of creo = 'to make, to create' and expe
- from experience....

~~~
digitalWestie
I really like Nookniche! Never approached it from that angle. Actually, I
should really look mashing in latin/foreign words more. Lego being the
ultimate example of that. Appreciated!

